# Home studio



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

Finished this a little while ago. Nothing fancy, but it works well for what I'm doing. Ran instrument and mic cable to eight locations in the main room back to the patch panel:









Made from a spare 200 amp panel tub from work. Ebony veneer backboard with bronze standoff plates for the jacks (leftover from a job at Cartier).

Here's a picture of the main setup. I jam with a bunch of guys and it's all headphones. Everyone has a headphone jack (with volume control) that is right above each instrument and mic cluster. If you look to the right of the top shelf, you'll see the box where the headphone resister array is located. Computer is HP running Sonar 8 Producer Edition. 









Last shot is of the room which doubles as a bar when I want it to. Which is often enough. I wish I could take credit for its 1960's North Woods charm, but alas I cannot. Behold: The Rumpus Room.









If you look in the back near the bass, you'll see one of the jack arrays I mentioned. There are eight 'stations' around the room. Anyway, that's it. It works and I'm having a ball with it.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Hat*

I would guess that the "Skipper Hat" hanging on the post is yours. Do you have a "Gilligan"? Any link to your music? It looks like a great place to jam. dorf dude...


----------



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ha! That hat is a relic of a Halloween party. Every year we have a dead celebrity party and that was my Bob Crane year (Hogan's Heroes). 

We do have a page, but be warned this is a completely unscripted, free form music group we have. Not too much in the way of what I would consider 'songs'. 
http://www.sheepfiends.com/


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

OK then...so which instrument do you play?


----------



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

All of them. I'd say my strong suit is the drums.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, incredible!!! Your home studio is really great!!!


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

That looks like a couple of electric basses against the far wall there. What kind are they? I have a few myself...been far too busy lately to mess around with them. That has to change soon!:yes:


----------



## goose134 (Nov 4, 2007)

The green one is a Peavey. It is an absolute war horse. My friend gave it to me because he stopped playing it. It was actually found floating in a flooded basement at one point. Played without a hiccup and still stays in tune. 

Alas, the other beauty is not mine. It is an Ibanez circa 1975. It has a rosewood body and a maple through neck. Really mellow, warm sounds (Sting used one).

I call the Peavey the attack bass. It was the bass that Big Black used.


----------

